# catastrophic tire failure



## Charger25 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey Fellas, I got one for yall. While coming back from the river I had a blow out. Sooner or later we all will have one. No problem though,had a jack,spare and a 4 way lug wrench. So I pull over to a safe spot off the road and get down to business. Go to break loose the bolts loose while its sitting on the pavement, but the whole wheel spins. No matter how I tried there was just not enough weight to hold the wheel still. Regular jon boat trailer with the 14 ft & 8 hp sitting on it. Luckily I was only a few miles from home so I called my wife and she brought the battery impact . My question is , if I had been miles away with no help how could I have gotten it off?

Had a few ideas while sitting the library but I'd still like to hear yalls thoughts on it.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 29, 2012)

I had that problem on an empty utility trailer once. Luckily 2 neighbor kids came by and stood in the trailer while I loosened the lugs. Now if I was alone in the middle of nowhere I would take the ratchet strap that ties down the stern wrap it around the tire and hook it it the trailer frame.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Nov 29, 2012)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I had that problem on an empty utility trailer once. Luckily 2 neighbor kids came by and stood in the trailer while I loosened the lugs. Now if I was alone in the middle of nowhere I would take the ratchet strap that ties down the stern wrap it around the tire and hook it it the trailer frame.


Beat me to it. =D> 
+1


----------



## Charger25 (Nov 29, 2012)

Yep , thats the same thought I had while sittin in the library. 8) All of my other stuff I've had in my life had enough weight so I never had to think about it . Might have to put the rim back on and see how it works.
Hey TOY BOAT. LOVE them hub caps on yer trailer. I'll have to take a pic of my Cadillac fenders on my '73 trailer. :LOL2:


----------



## Bailey Boat (Nov 30, 2012)

Why don't we tackle this from a preventitave aspect. The lugs look to be rusted pretty good and I'll bet the receiving threads are as well. MY solution would be to service the lugs and hubs annually with anti sieze and a corrosion prohibitor. Trailers that are dunked in salt water often see this issue as well as the rim actually rusting to the hub. Just one mans opinion......


----------



## Charger25 (Nov 30, 2012)

Well put but believe it or not there is anti-seize on the threads. Its a '97 trailer and that was the original tire. :shock: Yep it should have been replace a long time ago.


----------



## fender66 (Nov 30, 2012)

I had a blow out in the spring. It was about 8:00 in the evening and I was headed to the lake. My spare will get me there, but it's not rated for my bass boat and I don't want to go far on it. I stopped at a WalMart to buy a tire and have it changed. The Auto department closed about 10 minutes before I got there and they would not let me use the changer even though I'm certified to use them. Ended up buying a couple pry bars from the hardware section, a bottle of dish soap, removed the blown tire and mounted the new tire myself in the parking lot. Drove to a gas station where I aired it up. Wasn't an easy job but it was possible.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Dec 1, 2012)

Clamp A pair of "Vise-Grip"s on the wheel.Use the pavement as your friend,stops the wheel from turning.


----------



## JMichael (Dec 5, 2012)

+1 on the vise grip method, I've used that before. I've also used a 2x4 with one end under the frame and the 2x4 laying across the top of the rim/tire. Apply downward pressure on the other end of the 2x4 while pulling up on the lug wrench. I know some are saying "like everyone carries a 2x4 around with them" but I'm a carpenter so yea, I do have one in the back of my truck most days. LoL Beside you might be able to find a board or limb close by so it's another method to keep in mind. Another method worth trying (if you have a 4 way lug wrench) is to find something to hit the wrench with. This works on the same principle as an impact wrench and will break lug nuts lose some times before the wheel slips/spins. I love using a ½" drive socket/breaker bar to change tires, but I keep my 4-way lug in my truck at all times.


----------



## parkerdog (Dec 5, 2012)

I've always wondered, Does roadside assistance apply to trailers and the like as well as a vehicle?


----------



## cva34 (Dec 29, 2012)

Consider an impact wrench the 12v kind there not that expensive any more and with a impact you will not have to hold tire in place..Make it part of your routine maint plan to run lug nut off, lube/or anti sieze then run it back on... doing it one at a time you will not need to jack or anything.Around this salt water its a must or you will PAY...my 2c ...cva34


----------



## Bailey Boat (Dec 31, 2012)

parkerdog said:


> I've always wondered, Does roadside assistance apply to trailers and the like as well as a vehicle?



If you're a member of BOAT US and have the optional coverage it does..... I am, and I do!!!!! They also offer the cheapest boat/motor/trailer insurance going....


----------



## earl60446 (Dec 31, 2012)

If the wheel has slots or holes in it, (original poster did not but many do) you can run a rope thru the wheel, tie it and fasten to the frame, stops the wheel from turning. Worked for me on a fellows boat when we came back from Mark Twain lake in MO.
Tim


----------



## rickybobbybend (Dec 31, 2012)

cva34 said:


> Consider an impact wrench the 12v kind there not that expensive any more and with a impact you will not have to hold tire in place..Make it part of your routine maint plan to run lug nut off, lube/or anti sieze then run it back on... doing it one at a time you will not need to jack or anything.Around this salt water its a must or you will PAY...my 2c ...cva34



Great idea. For me it is easier to power from the boat battery than the tow vehicle battery. Just make sure the power cable ends are compatible with your battery terminals, convenience outlet, etc.


----------



## shallowminedid (Jan 1, 2013)

aaa does not cover trailers unless u add a package. u can how ever sweet talk the tow driver to write it up the right way so u dont pay


----------



## Hanr3 (Jan 3, 2013)

The best option is preventive maintenaince. 
:mrgreen: 


Use anti-sieze between the wheel and hub face only. Never use anti-sieze on the lug nuts. The nuts are designed to be used without it, adding the anti-sieze actually weakens the clamping force. Bolt threads are designed to stretch when torqued. Over torqueing and under torquing are both dangerous, hence the torque ratings for lug nuts.


----------

